# Locomotive Id



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

I just bought this Loco off ebay (Could not beat the price) and need a Id if anyone knows. There is no markings at all on this thing (Just the made in china replacement tank). I bought it thinking it may be atlas but when I popped the shell it looks sort of like Kata or Walters. Anyone know what brand it is so I can get a decoder for it??
Thanks


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Well, "Made in China" narrows it down some... it's not Kato or Rapido.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

CTValleyRR said:


> Well, "Made in China" narrows it down some... it's not Kato or Rapido.


Come to think about it that is true. the thing that got me stumped is no marking on the tank. As for as I know everyone has there name engraved on the tank.


----------



## briangcc (Oct 11, 2012)

I’m wagering either Bachmann or Atlas. Pretty sure both had similar setups back in mid 80’s.

Could quite possibly be Con-Cor as well.

Haven’t seen an open frame motor in ages...


----------



## rickbz28 (Jan 10, 2016)

Walthers Proto from 2012 and up. Check this linkLife-Like (China) EMD GP60
You will need to scroll down a little.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

rickbz28 said:


> Walthers Proto from 2012 and up. Check this linkLife-Like (China) EMD GP60
> You will need to scroll down a little.


YES!! thank you I knew someone would know!! I looked up the decoder and it looks like the same one. Time to order.
Thanks again.


----------

